# A Billion Lives



## kimbo (10/7/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/7/16)

kimbo said:


>




Nice.....
Cant wait for this to be released.
The truth will come out in the end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/7/16)

Cant wait for this!!!


----------



## Huffapuff (10/7/16)

The sooner people see this (as well as researching the facts themselves) and stop believing the BS that's out there, the better.


----------



## WDE (10/7/16)

kimbo said:


>




Awesome, thanks for sharing. I'm excited to see this


----------



## kimbo (28/7/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/7/16)

Thanks for shariing @kimbo 
Great to see and am lookimg forward to the full documentary when available

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (28/7/16)

Excited for the full documentary. Has the potential to be quite good.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Caramia (28/7/16)

Thank you @kimbo!
I am looking forward to this, IF it does not get censored...


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/7/16)

Interesting. I could not help but notice the SA accent for Dr. Delon Human @ around 2:36, so did a quick Google search :

http://www.tobaccotactics.org/index.php/Delon_Human
http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Drugs/NewsEvents/UCM233069.pdf

If people like him, preaching Harm Reduction, are direct advisors to the WHO, and have done countless presentations and recommendations to the FDA, and I take both of those organizations current stances on vaping into consideration, I can only come to the conclusion that those organizations are either
a) Extremely dof
b) All about the money


[EDIT]Meh... That Amazon link. I'm not trying to punt the book, but here is the 'blurb':
A must read for all active and passive smokers and their health professionals. Uncovering tobacco harm reduction, the best kept secret in public health Hundreds of millions of people who smoke cigarettes are dying needlessly, simply because they are not informed about alternative, safer forms of nicotine. Wise Nicotine uncovers the reasons why, and explains how nicotine has become a misunderstood molecule. It is a plea to health professionals to become nicotine-wise, and for smokers to demand information and access to safer forms of nicotine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (11/8/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Glytch (12/8/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Interesting. I could not help but notice the SA accent for Dr. Delon Human @ around 2:36, so did a quick Google search :


Guest speaker at the next VapeCon?


----------



## kimbo (22/8/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (13/9/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (16/9/16)

Aaron on CNBC Africa

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (16/9/16)

Who ever is going to watch this tonight please report back


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/16)

kimbo said:


> Who ever is going to watch this tonight please report back



There should be lots of report backs... the JHB crowd are going en masse to watch it tonight!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (16/9/16)

Going to watch this tonight 

Thanks @shaunnadan for help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (16/9/16)

Take photos !!


----------



## Silver (16/9/16)

kimbo said:


> Who ever is going to watch this tonight please report back



Will report back @kimbo
Thanks for posting all the links and videos above

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (16/9/16)

Silver said:


> Will report back @kimbo
> Thanks for posting all the links and videos above


Thank you @Silver really wish i could be there 

Edit: big pleasure mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/9/16)

Yip will definitely give feedback

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Warlock (16/9/16)

Where is it being screened?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/9/16)

Warlock said:


> Where is it being screened?



Joburg film Festival at the Zone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/9/16)

Hi guys

The people from EASA sent me this video clip from Aaron Biebert, the director of *A Billion Lives*

They showed Aaron our ECIGSSA forum and the positive comments on here - so he wanted to send us a little video. He is in SA for his first time.

That's so cool - so thanks guys for your comments!

Here it is - just click on the link:

http://novusonlinenews.co.za/backen...editorialstream/BroadcastMedia/VEDIO_CLIP.mp4

Thanks Aaron, that is great!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## kimbo (16/9/16)

Al the best for tonight


----------



## The_Ice (16/9/16)

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> The people from EASA sent me this video clip from Aaron Biebert, the director of *A Billion Lives*
> 
> ...


So cool. I can't wait to watch this doccie!


----------



## Willyza (16/9/16)

WoW 
same here cant wait


----------



## kimbo (16/9/16)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Waine (16/9/16)

Very excited about this production....


----------



## SAVaper (16/9/16)

Can't wait.


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

If we dont watch it tonight where else will we be able to view this film?


----------



## boxerulez (16/9/16)

Anyone going with a handycam or can point me at to the closest torrent?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (16/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> If we dont watch it tonight where else will we be able to view this film?


At the end of that clip Aaron say it will show ac cross the country


----------



## kimbo (16/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> Anyone going with a handycam or can point me at to the closest torrent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Aaron said after cinemas it will be available via streaming

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> If we dont watch it tonight where else will we be able to view this film?



Sunday afternoon 17h00 @ Rosebank Mall

I just booked online on Sterkinekor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/16)

Hi guys

Just returned home after watching *A Billion Lives *and having good chats with the director and the folk from EASA.

The film was excellent. A must watch for all of us. It was very well put together and the picture that was painted is quite an eye opener. Its fast paced and for those interested in the topic its quite riveting actually. I think the film does a superb job of explaining a lot of the intricate relationships and agendas of the various stakeholders and it shows how complex this whole thing is.

The great thing about this film is that two of the prominent figures in it are South African! 

Aaron Biebert, the director is a great guy. Wow, what a humble down to earth person. Met him, his wife and his kids. 

The good news about this film is that after it was premiered in New Zealand, their regulators are now considering an about turn on vaping - for the better. Lets hope that it has a similar effect in more countries, especially here. 

I dont want to give away whats in the film and spoil it for those that want to go see it - but one thing's for sure, when you watch it you realise that this whole thing is much bigger and more compex than what it appears on the outside.

There is certainly a big fight that needs to happen and I think this film ignites it brilliantly pulling many things together and makes a strong impact.

I took a great photo on my compact camera and will download it and upload tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/9/16)

Just got home, I must admit I am a tad disappointed, although thought provoking A billion lives left me feeling quite depressed, I also dont think there was enough of a "vaper presence" in terms if people saying how vaping has changed their own lives. The message is good but is it powerful enough to go viral? I am unsure...

Maybe I just expected to much considering how long I have been following the trail, I get what the overall message was intended to be and that message came through, I just dont feel it came through strong enough. This is just my opinion though and maybe I am wrong and others will point me in the right direction, maybe I missed something.

It was very well filmed and produced, it is just the ending that upset me and left me feeling bleak, maybe because most of the facts we as vapers already know, which in a sense the film is not aimed at vapers, its aimed at everyone else, getting it to them though and getting them to listen to the message might be harder than we think.

Like I said, just my opinion, please dont let this sway you from watching it, at the end of the day the cause and the message behind it is still good.



> but one thing's for sure, when you watch it you realise that this whole thing is much bigger and more compex than what it appears on the outside.


 This however I agree with. 

It was well don I think it just needed more positive messages from vapers themselves

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/9/16)

After the film and chatting to Aaron I asked him if he could write us a message. So he whipped out his phone and wrote it there and then and sent it to me so I could post here.

Here is what he wrote

To all my new friends in South Africa, it was a pleasure to meet so many of you at out Joburg premiere tonight. It looks like storm clouds are coming from your government. A fight is coming, and I will keep fighting for you. All people deserve the truth. All people deserve respect.

We are working to bring the movie to theaters in SA on October 26th. We are up for the audience award and they are taking votes from the general public. If you'd like to vote, copy & paste this into Twitter:

@JoziFilmFest @ABillionLives #Winner #JFF

Let's keep fighting.

Aaron

Aaron is a great guy and even though you havent seen the film, please vote for it on Twitter. If this film wins the audience award it will get more publicity which I think can only benefit vaping. Worthy voting for in my book. The votes will apparently be tallied some time tomorrow (Saturday) so go for it now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/9/16)

Awesome stuff @Silver Im glad people are taking the initiative to dig deep and reveal the truths that are out there.

Will defiantly make a plan to watch this documentary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/9/16)

I hear what you saying @Stroodlepuff 
I saw the film differently though and although there could have been more about how vaping had changed the lives of vapers, I think the message that came through was very strong and bold.

I.e. That a billion lives can be saved if people are given a chance to use an alternative to smoking such as vaping...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/9/16)

Silver said:


> I hear what you saying @Stroodlepuff
> I saw the film differently though and although there could have been more about how vaping had changed the lives of vapers, I think the message that came through was very strong and bold.
> 
> I.e. That a billion lives can be saved if people are given a chance to use an alternative to smoking such as vaping...



I got that too, but I guess it is just not what I expected

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/16)

Here is a photo I got from last night with the director of A Billion Lives (green jacket) and the EASA chairman




Its quite funny I asked them at the entrance if you were allowed to vape - and they looked at me quite blankly - so I said I assume you were, given the subject of the movie. Lol. Was quite strange I was one of the very few vaping in there. That was the trusty SubTank Mini and istick 50 

This was a photo I took inside the cinema. After the film, they called Dr Delon Human (one of the main figures in the film) and the director Aaron Biebert to the front for a Q&A session. Quite appropriate to have the "No smoking" signs in this photo! They were from the cinema, not added in for this film 




Edit - forgot to mention, check the credits on the screen, toward the bottom those were the bodies and people that declined to be interviewed for the film...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (17/9/16)

Oh and one last thing - the famous Dr Farsalinos was interviewed a few times in the film and he was GREAT!

Big ups to Dr Farsalinos and the fight he is fighting on vaping's behalf with all his medical research

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (17/9/16)

PS - 

Reminder

If you haven't voted for this film yet to win the audience vote for the best film at Jozi Film Festival, please do so pronto. I think the votes will be tallied up at some point today. If this film wins the audience award, it will get more publicity and I think it will be a good thing for vaping.

Just tweet the following on Twitter:
*@JoziFilmFest @ABillionLives #Winner #JFF*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/9/16)

@Tisha and I are really exited to go see it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (17/9/16)

I encourage as many people especially Vaporers to go and see this 
It is a real eye opener

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (18/9/16)

Congratulations!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## SAVaper (19/9/16)

We saw the movie yesterday afternoon and I was very impressed with the message overall.
I agree that some more testimonies from ex-smokers on how vaping helped them would have been good.

Sadly the theatre was not even half full and I believe this will be the trend. It is a very long documentary and I think "Joe Average" will not spend money to go and see this movie. I think it will have a greater impact if they take this movie and break it into a couple of 10/15min high impact clips.

But very good information and good to know that we need to prepare for a big fight. I understand why @Stroodlepuff felt disheartened. It is going to be an uphill battle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

Am just posting this link here to a blog post that @MartinDC from Reaver's shared with us in his subforum

Its all about "A Billion Lives"

Thanks Martin 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reavers-vape-blog.t44329/#post-605870

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/19)

The makers of the award winning documentary "A Billion Lives" have made it available for free viewing by the general public.

Here is the link:

https://tubitv.com/movies/499729/a_...E7LQZi9sjpTBD1DyldU34Gme8qYJTdPXCvs1Ghv5YPmOU

Reactions: Like 4


----------

